# Roamio Plus Lifetime for sale



## malba2366 (Aug 19, 2014)

Tivo Roamio Plus with Lifetime, Upgraded 3TB HDD, and slide remote for sale.

TiVo Roamio Plus, LIFETIME SERVICE, HDD Upgraded to 3 TB, Slide Pro remote. | eBay


----------

